# SE Exam Registration



## Tprao (Nov 3, 2020)

Hi all,

I am try to see the dates to register for SE exam and I see "Exam not offered this administration" message in myncees account. Please see the attached screenshot. 

Can anyone let me know when and where I can register for the exam? I am from Texas, if that makes any difference in registration.

I appreciate your help.

Regards,

R


----------



## Sheik (Nov 3, 2020)

@Tprao The registration opens once the exam result released, hopefully by December last week or so.

You should be able to register for the exam after that.


----------



## Tprao (Nov 3, 2020)

Thanks for the info


----------



## psustruct (Dec 17, 2020)

Registration will open Jan 27th.

https://ncees.org/engineering/


----------

